# Who's up for an Alternative Lambeth Country Show picnic, Sunday 22nd July 2012



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Seeing as The Man has taken our beloved annual Country Show away from us this year, I propose we put on our own picnic instead.

Of course, this won't be an official event, just a loose gathering of friends using the park in the way it was meant to be used.

For that reason, it won't need policing or permits because it would be an entirely coincidental gathering of like minded people who just happened to be walking up to the park with amusing vegetable animals, acoustic instruments, and cider.

I can see no reason why we can't invite the 100% unofficial alternative vegetable animals crew, and if people suddenly decide that this could be a good day to show off their latest craft creations - and perhaps invite complete strangers to pick a winner  - all the better.

Seeing as Lambeth have so cruelly taken away this much loved community event, I can;t think of anything better to do than to have a picnic instead.

Who else fancies it?

(I guess I'd better do a Facebook event soon too for my close friends who aren't on urban)


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2012)

on a Sunday ???  why not the Saturday ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

Are Aswad playing?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> on a Sunday ???  why not the Saturday ?


Because Sunday is always the biggest day for the country show and it's usually more convenient for people with kids. And, as I explained on the other thread, there's also less chance of Saturday night mash-up warriors heading up.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are Aswad playing?


If you'd like to bring along your walkman, yes. In your head.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> If you'd like to bring along your walkman, yes. In your head.


 
Walkman?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Because Sunday is always the biggest day for the country show.


Is it? I'm usually suffereing from the previous day's cider, so have no idea


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Walkman?


I'm keeping the retro 80s DIY vibe alive, man.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Saturday night mash-up warriors


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

I might come over and see if there's anyone I recognise

If it clashes with gymnastics at the Olympics though, I may forget. 

If it's pissing down, not sure I'll bother either unless someone's going to provide a tent


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm up for it, but think saturday's better.
what are saturday night mash up warriors?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice idea will know better in June.


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If it clashes with gymnastics at the Olympics though, I may forget.


Gymnastics starts the following Saturday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Nice idea will know better in June.
> 
> Gymnastics starts the following Saturday.


 
How do you know that already?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

How do you think they sold the tickets?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2012)

The Olympics don't start until the 27th!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> How do you think they sold the tickets?


 
oh yeah 

When's the diving?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm gonna organise an A_lternative A_lternative Lambeth Country Show Picnic on the Saturday.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I'm gonna organise an A_lternative A_lternative Lambeth Country Show Picnic on the Saturday.


 
Forever alone?


----------



## ajdown (Feb 6, 2012)

If it's just people who are friends on Urban I guess I can't come as I have no friends.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If it's just people who are friends on Urban I guess I can't come as I have no friends.


The suggestion is that those who might be miffed at missing the Country Show could have a picnic instead. As far as I'm concerned, it would be a case of the more the merrier.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to start training some local pigeons for a pseudo falconry display.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I suppose there's plenty of trees in the park so I would at least complete the picture...


----------



## tendril (Feb 6, 2012)

will there be livestock?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

we need to source owls


----------



## Greebo (Feb 6, 2012)

tendril said:


> will there be livestock?


Guinea pigs, perhaps?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm imagining a fair ground like Fun Land in Father Ted
see from 15.11 here:

the Freak Pointing would be popular.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If it's just people who are friends on Urban I guess I can't come as I have no friends.


 
You got the wrong avatar.

Please choose from one of the following:







or


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> we need to source owls


I want this one.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If it's just people who are friends on Urban I guess I can't come as I have no friends.


 
I seem to recall many of us extending the hand of friendship and urging you to meet up with us at the last Country Show!!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, we've got 14 people coming already and that's a proper picnic in my book


----------



## Belushi (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 6, 2012)

And I'm going to organise the crackiest squirrel competition.


----------



## tendril (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, we've got 14 people coming already and that's a proper picnic in my book


pending rain of course  Wonder what the park policy is on erecting a gazeebo? Can one BBQ in the park?

Also maybe someone knows the guys with the cycle powered sound system on a bike. Don't think it's offensively loud.

eta Lambeth bylaws for pleasure grounds, public walks and open spaces


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2012)

I have my suitcase sound system; that's good enough. Gazebos are ok, but BBQs are not.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2012)

tendril said:


> Also maybe someone knows the guys with the cycle powered sound system on a bike. Don't think it's offensively loud.


yeah i know him. He's actually from Gloucestershire but I think we might be able to persuade him down.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

tendril said:


> eta Lambeth bylaws for pleasure grounds, public walks and open spaces


Handy link!

Nothing there about mass coincidental picnics, ad-hoc private vegetable animal competitions or pretend medieval balloon sword battles.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2012)

i was thinking of going down the park that weekend in july anyway to have a picnic. i was thinking of maybe doing some free bike repair classes and maybe a darts competion to keep my fellow parkgoers entertained. I know lots of other locals like to indulge in some practical and fun pursuits in the park at the weekend, what would you do?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm imagining a fair ground like Fun Land in Father Ted
> see from 15.11 here:
> 
> the Freak Pointing would be popular.




Oh good idea.  We could have a talent show/singing contest


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Handy link!
> 
> Nothing there about mass coincidental picnics, ad-hoc private vegetable animals or pretend medieval balloon sword battles.


 
anything about cyclists riding through burning hoops?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i was thinking of going down the park that weekend in july anyway to have a picnic. i was thinking of maybe doing some free bike repair classes and maybe a darts competion to keep my fellow parkgoers entertained. I know lots of other locals like to indulge in some practical and fun pursuits in the park at the weekend, what would you do?


 
I could reserect craft corner for the afternoon


----------



## tendril (Feb 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Handy link!
> 
> Nothing there about mass coincidental picnics, ad-hoc private vegetable animal competitions or pretend medieval balloon sword battles.


no, but it does forbid fires and you can only erect a tent with proir permission. Maybe we should hold the picnic inside and around the big log circle to provide some shade if it's very sunny.


----------



## tendril (Feb 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have my suitcase sound system; that's good enough. Gazebos are ok, but BBQs are not.


suitcase soundsystem sounds groovy baby. I must have misread rules because I thought a gazeebo would need prior permission.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the idea of dedicating this event as a memorial to Saaam.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have my suitcase sound system


  Can't we just have acoustic music, eg the No Frills band? I always avoid the amplified music at the Country Show.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can't we just have acoustic music, eg the No Frills band? I always avoid the amplified music at the Country Show.


The suitcase is hardly deafening in volume, so a deft shuffling of the buttocks would soon take you out of its range.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 2, 2012)

tendril said:


> pending rain of course  Wonder what the park policy is on erecting a gazeebo? Can one BBQ in the park?
> 
> Also maybe someone knows the guys with the cycle powered sound system on a bike. Don't think it's offensively loud.
> 
> eta Lambeth bylaws for pleasure grounds, public walks and open spaces


 
Fuck the law, how many Police resources are they going to need to deal with us ALL breaking some stupid park laws but yet not doing any harm ? 

Fuck em, and bring it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The suitcase is hardly deafening in volume, so a deft shuffling of the buttocks would soon take you out of its range.


 
(((mrs magpie's deftly shuffling buttocks)))


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought the LCS was going ahead now, but in September and a bit scaled down.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The suitcase is hardly deafening in volume, so a deft shuffling of the buttocks would soon take you out of its range.


My buttocks haven't been deft for decades!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I thought the LCS was going ahead now, but in September and a bit scaled down.


Yes it is....but no reason why we can't do this as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2012)

The Deft Buttock: If that's not a pub name I don't know what is.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sure room can be made for all forms of entertainment 

However, if we're honouring Saam, then I'm afraid we have to blast some gabba out at full volume. It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'm sure room can be made for all forms of entertainment
> 
> However, if we're honouring Saam, then I'm afraid we have to blast some gabba out at full volume. It's what he would have wanted.


OK, conceded as fitting. I'll bring earplugs for that bit.

I'm providing the spirits to be raised, as per Sams joke, where can one get helium balloons? How many will be needed?


----------



## zenie (Apr 2, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I like the idea of dedicating this event as a memorial to Saaam.


 
Yeh 

I'm in, and dog if she's up to it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

One helium balloon can lift about a gram. For practicality's sake, a plastic miniature bottle would be best, or you're talking thousands of balloons...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2012)

I already have two plastic miniatures


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2012)

Blagsta is on placement then but if he has the weekend off we'll try and make it.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I like the idea of dedicating this event as a memorial to Saaam.


 
Yes me too . . . and in some rare synchronicity I have randomly booked that weekend as leave for no apparent reason at all 

in the spirit of the more the merrier can I invite some non urban friends of Saaam?


----------



## Dooby (Apr 3, 2012)

It pleases me that this will be both a Saaam event AND my birthday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

Saaambeth Cuntry Show


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

I wasn't referring to you just then, dooby, but if the cap fits...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2012)

Would now be a good time to resurrect the "shouldn't we do this on Saturday?" argument?


----------



## Dooby (Apr 3, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Would now be a good time to resurrect the "shouldn't we do this on Saturday?" argument?


Oi!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2012)

wiskey said:


> Yes me too . . . and in some rare synchronicity I have randomly booked that weekend as leave for no apparent reason at all
> 
> in the spirit of the more the merrier can I invite some non urban friends of Saaam?


I can't imagine anyone objecting to that.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

Seeing as it's now turned into a tribute to Sam (and an alternative date for the country show has been announced) I don't mind what day it is on now.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Saaambeth Cuntry Show


 
This sooo needs to be made into a banner for the event


----------



## madzone (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this still happening?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 16, 2012)

Good point.  It's only just over a month away, so (if it's still happening) we need to get organised.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

Given that it's the Saaambeth country show now, and ed has lifted his objection, I propose a new thread, with a new poll, reflecting the new date of Saturday 21st July.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Given that it's the Saaambeth country show now, and ed has lifted his objection, I propose a new thread, with a new poll, reflecting the new date of Saturday 21st July.



Aye


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Oi!


The day is long and there is plenty of time


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Given that it's the Saaambeth country show now, and ed has lifted his objection, I propose a new thread, with a new poll, reflecting the new date of Saturday 21st July.


Has anyone done this yet?

It's less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone done this yet?
> 
> It's less than 2 weeks away.


The task is yours!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2012)

I was hoping someone more popular than me would do it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm still up for it. Anyone else?

All thinking about coming please say 'aye'!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm still up for it. Anyone else?
> 
> All thinking about coming please say 'aye'!


Can you start a new thread?  And it's on the 21st now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone do it. I will if not. What time on Saturday and what tree we meeting under?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Someone do it. I will if not. What time on Saturday and what tree we meeting under?


The west side of the hill is best for the sun (hah!)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Someone do it. I will if not. What time on Saturday and what tree we meeting under?


From 1pm?  And you can decide which tree nearer the time.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Will do it shortly then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The west side of the hill is best for the sun (hah!)


No one sits there though. People want views!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Will do it shortly then.


Shortly? Have you done it yet?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No one sits there though. People want views!


Eh? It's always busy there


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2012)

Having looked at the weather forecast, I think Sunday might be best in the end anyway. Overcast with chance of rain on Saturday, but sunny all day long and 24C on Sunday.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 20, 2012)

Isn't it a bit late to organise now?  Especially as Badgers  was too busy exposing himself to start a new thread.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 20, 2012)

What's to organise though?  This threads been about for ages, so people are aware it's happening.  Turn up in park at x time is about the level of organisation required 

Hope you all have a good one.  We've got to go and visit the in-laws this weekend so will miss it.


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2012)

Might turn up for this later in the afternoon...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2012)

It'll be the first proper sunny weekend day in ages so I'm going to the park anyway


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2012)

So. Sunday, around lunchtime, here: https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.448427,-0.107062&spn=0.000445,0.001055&t=k&z=20


----------



## Maggot (Jul 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So. Sunday, around lunchtime, here: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?client=opera&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&ie=UTF-8&q=brockwell park&fb=1&gl=uk&hq=brockwell park&hnear=brockwell park&cid=0,0,7968276825495741057&ei=ChwJUOqYGYXPhAez3un1CQ&ved=0CJoBEPwSMAM


In the alleyway by the Florence.


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2012)

Might pop along


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh bloody hell. Fixed maps link incoming 

EDIT: Right, here it is: https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.448427,-0.107062&spn=0.000445,0.001055&t=k&z=20


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't do Sunday unfortunately...Saturday would have been good. Saturday actually looks just cloudy with a few sunny spells - no rain predicted. I might just go and drink cider in the park on Saturday anyway!

Have fun people


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So. Sunday, around lunchtime, here: https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.448427,-0.107062&spn=0.000445,0.001055&t=k&z=20


I've made an event page for it. See you there!
(Oh, I'll bring the wedding photo DVD if I remember)


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2012)

Working


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 21, 2012)

YES


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 22, 2012)

It's today, yeah?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

It's looking mighty darn fine out there too! I'll be there this afternoon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

I won't make it. Gotta go to a funeral tomorrow, so leaving London this afternoon. I shall raise a glass to Saaam


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

You'll be moaning in a couple of days

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'll be moaning in a couple of days
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


Bring it on!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Bring it on!


 
I've not even been outside and I know it's going to be too hot for me.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not even been outside and I know it's going to be too hot for me.


I'm already sunburnt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I'm already sunburnt.


 


I expect to have prickly heat on my arms next week despite having a rash already on my arms from unknown origins (but probably heat rub)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'll be moaning in a couple of days
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


Why?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

Leaving soon. Anyone else going?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

Cos it'll be too hot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Why?


 
Not *you *personally


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm going to head up in a few minutes.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos it'll be too hot


There's no pleasing some people.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 22, 2012)

On my way now!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 22, 2012)

So we're here! As we couldn't see others we got a bit worried there was another group! So those arriving bear this in mind; if you find others and Crispy and I aren't there we'll be somewhere near!


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm leaving croydon nowish, I'm bringing some factor 30  which is probably insufficient!


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone have manual directions? I'm lost


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 22, 2012)

I whimped out in case I got eaten and ignored for being a n00b.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

You missed a very pleasant day in the park!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 22, 2012)

my girlfriend was quite peeved that the country show was not on today


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

That was quite delightful 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/brockwell-park-picnic-as-summer-finally-arrive-in-brixton/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely time was had. thanks all


----------

